# Deformed wings



## FitzWallace (Aug 21, 2008)

I had one of my mantises out to "play." Less than 2 hours later, she molted to adulthood, but her wings are severely deformed. Is it possible that moving around so close to her final moult messed with her wing development? Otherwise, she seems fine.


----------



## idolomantis (Aug 21, 2008)

after the molt they need to pump up there wings. when disturbed they just stop doing that.

if its just one messy ball of wing it sure is possible.


----------



## Rick (Aug 21, 2008)

If she molted after you touched her I would say it is unlikely that is the cause. However I firmly believe mantids should not be handled unless necessary.


----------



## FitzWallace (Aug 21, 2008)

Whoops! Just didn't wait long enough. She did need to pump them up...I should have known, just panicked. She is fine &amp; dandy now.


----------



## The_Asa (Aug 22, 2008)

I was just about to say that I didn't think handling them beforehand would make a difference. It would be the circusmstances surrounding the actual molt that would determine the outcome.


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Aug 29, 2008)

FitzWallace said:


> Whoops! Just didn't wait long enough. She did need to pump them up...I should have known, just panicked. She is fine &amp; dandy now.


Thats good to hear! :lol:


----------



## collinchang635 (Aug 29, 2008)

I've never seen my mantids 'pump' their wings. How do they do it? Why do they do it?


----------



## Rick (Aug 29, 2008)

I Like Mantis said:


> I've never seen my mantids 'pump' their wings. How do they do it? Why do they do it?


Referring to how the wings are filled with fluid and grow. They then harden.


----------

